# Help with EI dosing



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello, I'm have trouble with understanding my EI dosing. I have a 90g tank with lots of co2 and I'm having algae problems, I think it's a nutrient problem. I dry dose my tank, when I use the calculator I get confused with the measurements they provide.








As the pic shows, it says I have to add 4.17 grams 2-4 times a week. Where I get confused is where it shows the tsp measurements. Am I suppose to add all of the tsp together and dose ? Is the 1/2+1/4+1/16+1/64tsb add up to the 4.17 grams ?


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

This is ridiculous, as if fertilizing a tank is rocket science and precise measurements are needed not to overdose, especially in EI method.

Anyway, all those "accurate" numbers are considering a teaspoonful to be 5 grams (which is grossly approximation because it depends on density). So, 1/2 plus 1/4 plus 1/16 plus 1/64 of a teaspoonful means in grams: 2.5+1.25+0.31+0.08 which is 4.14 grams (the closest you can get to 4.17 grams).

Now: good luck measuring 1/64 th of a teaspoonful!


----------

